# So after a day and a half... Stores empting out.



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I've been reading up on the coming storm and watching TWC.

The weather channel had folks from Jersey saying the stores are out of generators and flash lights.

I'm getting reports from different boards that the stores are running out of canned goods, bottled water, and other quick foods.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nice heads up for S&P... Sheeple will stock and clear out the stores if the writing is on the wall. Another reason to prep.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I remember when I was on Oahu and Hurricane Iniki Sept. 1992 came close. People were crazy with buying everything out. I keept thinking that I had lived there for over 7 years and only had a few flash lights how dumb. 

I went over to another Navy wife's quarters we did laundry, taped up the windows, cooked everything in her fridge & freezer. Made as much ice as we could fit in the newly emptied freezer. And waited for the power to go off & Iniki to school us on life. At the last minute Iniki turned 30 miles before hitting Oahu & beat Kauai a lesson. Film Footage is immortalized on the block buster movie Jurassic Park. 

All around us were afternoon hurricane parties complete with cold beer because that is what the fools were using their ice on ... beer.

One of the saddest things I saw was watching the fleet pull outta Pearl Harbor from my gf's living room window. 

Meanwhile my then in-laws were doing battle with Hurricane Andrew in Homestead, Florida. My eventual ex-husband was on a guided missile cruiser off the coast of South America. Later they sent a pic of his ford ranger which ended up in the in ground pool.

After that no matter what base we were stationed on I prepped.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

You sure can't wait till the last minute to get to the stores. Once the panic hits, the shelves will empty out quickly.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Prep early or don't prep at all...


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

and it sure is a good feeling when everyone else is scrambling


----------



## chupang (Nov 18, 2002)

I convinced a friend in ct that he needed to get "ready",stores were already sold out.I should be able to convince him he needs to prep in general,if.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah, I was suprised how fast it happened. Really it was just a few hours. I guess once the Gov. comes out and says to prepare. Your too late.


The old adage of he who panics first panics best!

:runforhills:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Though technically I think it is best if the stores are empty before the storms hit.
That way the stores don't just lose all the ffod etc.. to flooding and damage.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Chain stores don't keep a lot of extra inventory on hand like they used to do in the old days. I understand the stores' on demand inventories but seems they would increase sales if they could follow the weather forecast and do an extra order for some of the more popular items. Generators are not cheap and many will wait until an emergency to purchase/rent these. Society is way past the snow shovels and umbrellas as a last minute prep.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

It reminds me of the Simpsons, when a hurricane was going to hit Springfield. People were making a run on the store and it was empty. They had taken bags of dog food, crossed out the word "dog" and replaced it with "people" and were selling it. 

It was one of my favorite episodes since we lived in hurricane country.  We always kept emergency supplies, after our first hurricane where we were out of power for a week. We had to heat up cans of baked beans by sitting them out on the sidewalk in the sun and hoping they got warm. :ashamed:


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> Yeah, I was suprised how fast it happened. Really it was just a few hours. I guess once the Gov. comes out and says to prepare. Your too late.
> 
> 
> The old adage of he who panics first panics best!
> ...


Yep i did that a few years back :happy2: So if i don't see a store the rest of the year i'm not in bad shape :whistlin:


----------



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

Even here in south central PA everyone is sold out of generators. I was at TSC last night to get rabbit feed and the girl said every phone she had was people wanting a generator. Everyone acts like the world would come to an end if the don't have electric


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2011)

The more things change the more they stay the same.

This is one of them.

Never, ever wait until the last minute to prep or you will get to experience all the joys of being part of the stampede and panic.

The person who preps the best if the one who never panics at all, but rather calmly does what needs to be done _while there is plenty of time do so!_ 

Leave the last minute rushing out to grab whatever you can to the folks who need to relearn their lessons in prudent precaution.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Sadly, I go thru this amazement all the time. My Brother lives in Key West, I keep trying to get my Mom(they talk all the time) to get him to Prep, she says" he has money,he'll be ok"......:teehee:


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

stanb999 said:


> Yeah, I was suprised how fast it happened. Really it was just a few hours. I guess once the Gov. comes out and says to prepare. Your too late.
> 
> 
> *The old adage of he who panics first panics best!*:runforhills:


and good reason why we should panic now and avoid the rush, stole that from a Mod on another board. still true and funny as all heck.

dean


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

7thswan said:


> Sadly, I go thru this amazement all the time. My Brother lives in Key West, I keep trying to get my Mom(they talk all the time) to get him to Prep, she says" he has money,he'll be ok"......:teehee:


Must be special money too if it can buy supplies the stores don't have available.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

It cracks me up to see the frenzy right before a storm. And what are people going to do with all that meat and milk when they lose power?


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess I just have to shake my head.. Doesn't everyone at least 2 flashlights and have some extra batteries on hand?? 

It's like SOP, is it out of control to have a flashlight in every room? I mean I can get to the kitchen drawer OK from the den, but really why should I have to??? 

A note to others NOT on the east coast.. things like bottled water will get scarce everywhere as shipments will get diverted to the affected areas.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in southern maine about 50 miles from the coast and I was ready two days ago, beside my preps already in place. You def. have to get out early, if you don't, you're sc---ed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bluesgal said:


> I guess I just have to shake my head.. Doesn't everyone at least 2 flashlights and have some extra batteries on hand??
> 
> It's like SOP, is it out of control to have a flashlight in every room? I mean I can get to the kitchen drawer OK from the den, but really why should I have to???
> 
> A note to others NOT on the east coast.. things like bottled water will get scarce everywhere as shipments will get diverted to the affected areas.


bluesgal - at work before the April tornados (just big weather report) I had a couple of little flashlights, charged netbook, cell phone, etc.

The folks laughed at my stuff - then the lights went out, and the rain started, and after an hour with the emergency lights not working either - we got to leave. But now when a storm that might take out power, is talked of, some of those that laughed at me ask if I have my "headlight". 3 leds on a headband type of light. Great thing to have when you need some light and need to do something and there is no electricity.

Angie


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

angie, yep I have a few of those head lamps as well, in fact, one is in my edc bag, right next to the handheld. Very "handy" gadgets. hehe

Isn't it nice when they all realize you're not a crazy as THEY thought you were? 

Had the nickname of "camp counselor" for years as I was always "overprepared" in my friends eyes. I didn't mind one bit.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

Don't you guys have trouble with the batteries going to waste in all those flash lights? It seems like they sit around too long they go dead.

I have a set of rechargebles. but even those need a wall out let to charge.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

no problem with batteries.

I use them from time to time cause I like them.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

store batteries in the fridge, they will last longer, squashnut.

I have those headlamps too, its what I use while backpacking in the dark.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

olivehill said:


> Must be special money too if it can buy supplies the stores don't have available.


You Got it. Statements like Mom's, just put my brain on mute. Feel like I'd be talking to a Wall.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> And what are people going to do with all that meat and milk when they lose power?


Put it in a cooler with the ice they bought


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

This happens in the Midwest too; just for a different reason-blizzards. If there's a major storm predicted; the stores sell out of food, paper products and generators. 

I never *Have *to go to the store before a storm thanks to always trying to be prepared although I have been known to go get some pre blizzard candy bars,,,,just in case.:grin:


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Sadly, I go thru this amazement all the time. My Brother lives in Key West, I keep trying to get my Mom(they talk all the time) to get him to Prep, she says" he has money,he'll be ok"......:teehee:


7thSwan--don't you know that Key West is protected from a direct hurricane by the grotto of Sister Gabriel. As long as the grotto has been standing there has never been a direct hit to Key West. Your brother is perfectly safe there without preps (sarc).


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm not trying to be flip, but the last hurricane we had, Ike, three years ago, I ran to the convenience store the first report I heard that we were predicted to take a direct hit, about 36 hours before landfall--to get some chocolate, some extra sodas, and to fill up all the gas cans. We had everything else needed from previous hurricanes/tropcial storms and because we just STAY prepped. No need to run and buy food, batteries, lamp oil, Coleman fluid, medical supplies or anything else.... just some gas, and that bought well ahead of the stampede. Later that afternoon DH was on his way home and all the gas stations had lines of cars out onto the roads with people waiting to fuel up. 

Just STAY prepped--buy things that store for long periods of time--lamp oil, Coleman fluid, matches, candles, medical supplies, long term foods--and leave them. Rotate foods out as necessary, but the more storable items can sit for several years with no reduction in quality. We just used some Coleman fluid that I know is at least 8 years old, and it works fine in the Coleman stove and lanterns. 

And be sure to store as much water as you can well in advance of a storm too.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I can't really say nothing...the big blizzard last winter...We ran out of TP...........It's easy to stay prepped if you have the money to do so. Not so easy if you are barely scraping by as it is.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

SquashNut said:


> Don't you guys have trouble with the batteries going to waste in all those flash lights? It seems like they sit around too long they go dead.
> 
> I have a set of rechargebles. but even those need a wall out let to charge.


Only thing the batteries ever went bad in was something sitting around, not turned on and exposed to heat. I find I also use them from time to time (like the wires behind the stereo, back of a deep cabinet, etc.). Have plenty of spare batteries in various sizes too. Then there is the hand crank or solar charged radio that has a flashlight... always have a backup for the backup. LOL

Also, I find the routine of going around the house checking the flashlights (clock that has battery backup etc) reassures me as a bad storm rolls in. I know I'm ready.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NickieL said:


> I can't really say nothing...the big blizzard last winter...We ran out of TP...........It's easy to stay prepped if you have the money to do so. Not so easy if you are barely scraping by as it is.


Nickie - that's a VERY good point. That's when we have to have knowledge of what to make do with. 

I've been down loading old books for free, to read at leisure, they are medicine, herbs, old remedies, cooking and all before mid 1900's or so. (yep that kindle things, but sure you can do it various other ways).

I figure it will make good relaxing reading and help me expand to not needing many things that are normal today.

(disclaimer before someone says it, I know to use some old remedies with a grain of salt or not at all. But I bet I learn uses for things I never knew).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

NickieL said:


> I can't really say nothing...the big blizzard last winter...We ran out of TP...........It's easy to stay prepped if you have the money to do so. Not so easy if you are barely scraping by as it is.


money is tight on all of us and will be getting tighter for sure......in a pinch or longterm SHTF try a butt rag....store plenty of bleach for wash day.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

elkhound said:


> money is tight on all of us and will be getting tighter for sure......in a pinch or longterm SHTF try a butt rag....store plenty of bleach for wash day.


snow balls work too, at least that is what I use when out backpacking! I've used a lot of diffrent "native" meterials while out in the woods. I don't ever recomend raindeer moss though......hahaha I know, TMI. Told ya I was ferel. haha


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Put it in a cooler with the ice they bought


WHAT :fussin: And drink hot beer :Bawling:


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

soulsurvivor said:


> Chain stores don't keep a lot of extra inventory on hand like they used to do in the old days. I understand the stores' on demand inventories but seems they would increase sales if they could follow the weather forecast and do an extra order for some of the more popular items. Generators are not cheap and many will wait until an emergency to purchase/rent these. Society is way past the snow shovels and umbrellas as a last minute prep.


I've gotten more and more access to the local grocery store, and I can tell you what we already know.... What's in the back of the grocery store today, is NOT there tomorrow... it goes out on the shelves. WYSIWYG... as far as groceries are concerned... there's basically just single cases of restocks in the back. A truck arrives every afternoon around 3 from HQ, with what they need to fill the shelves with.


olivehill said:


> Must be special money too if it can buy supplies the stores don't have available.


I'd sell him anything he needs, that I have extras on, for gold coins. This offer'd only apply to small scale shtf's, such as hurricanes/tornadoes... Big Momma SHTF's... sorry charlie, your gold is no good...



AngieM2 said:


> I've been down loading old books for free, to read at leisure, they are medicine, herbs, old remedies, cooking and all before mid 1900's or so. (yep that kindle things, but sure you can do it various other ways).
> 
> I figure it will make good relaxing reading and help me expand to not needing many things that are normal today.
> 
> (disclaimer before someone says it, I know to use some old remedies with a grain of salt or not at all. But I bet I learn uses for things I never knew).


I've downloaded years' worth of ebooks and pdfs and websites... if the grid goes down, can still have a close resemblance to the internet. Amazing how much realism you can get if you download an entire website and put it on a disc or flash drive...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> WHAT And drink hot beer


That has it's own seperate cooler


----------



## MountainCat (Aug 15, 2011)

Lythrum said:


> It reminds me of the Simpsons, when a hurricane was going to hit Springfield. People were making a run on the store and it was empty. They had taken bags of dog food, crossed out the word "dog" and replaced it with "people" and were selling it.
> 
> It was one of my favorite episodes since we lived in hurricane country.  We always kept emergency supplies, after our first hurricane where we were out of power for a week. We had to heat up cans of baked beans by sitting them out on the sidewalk in the sun and hoping they got warm. :ashamed:


Ha! I loved that episode. "I got the last pineapple! And it's plenty ripe!" as she grabs Lisa's head. :nerd:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

We have wheat lights for coonhunting and they come in real handy(more expensive than those LED light things though). Batteries never go old here...the biggest threat is the kids who just like flashlights!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My brother's best friend lives in NY city. They can't find batteries any place there. He drove out to Long Island to Lowes and, in the parking lot, was a guy with a shopping cart filled with all sorts of batteries --- selling them for $12 a 4 pack.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I understand that some of us are on very limited budgets and prepping might sound like an expense. When I was working..(love being retired and broke ) and working night shift we would talk about things and encouraged others to just buy a couple of things a week extra and store in their closets. An extra can of soup..the buy one get one free..save the free one under the bed. A box of powered milk and a bottle of water so the kids can have a treat during the time with a can of chocolate syrup for their milk. Little things that we take for granted during normal times are a big deal during difficult times. Hard candy (cheap)..keeps spirits up.. Sounds silly..but works. No matter our budgets we need to always have somethings to keep us independent for a few days and well. Stay safe everyone...


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

I can't imagine what those folks are going through trying to get all these things done, and trying to get extra food and such.. glad i wouldn't have to panic.
Living here in Kansas though if you so much as mention the word snow, there is no bread,milk or eggs anywhere... 
So to all of you and your families who are having to go through this storm, please take care and be safe..


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

In the 70's,I/we were dirt dog poor. We were off grid,there was just no work to be had. There was nothing that ment anything,all I wanted to do was to feed my animals. I spent hours picking grass for my bunnies,chickens and horse. Dumpsters were picked for the throwouts and the pigs and if the meat wasen't rotten, we could eat that. A good friend, cooked up big pots of food and we shared,course we helped with his horses and pigs.Not to mention feeding all the dogs he had. Peopel that managed the produce and throw out foods would leave things in boxes alongside the dumpster,so folks like us wouldn't have to dive. The store folks understood, and I'm not very picky now, guess it has come full circle. Yes, People, stay safe and remember you are tougher than you might give yourslf credit for. Most of all,Belive.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not discounting the damage that these storms can do, not at all, but we get hurricane winds every year, and monster snow falls....never makes a blip on anyone's radar down south, lol We have a very good electrical utility and even sustained winds in the 75-90 mph range seldom cause outages. The roads crews are awesome and everyone knows how many days it will take them to clear the roads in a big dump, so most people are fine stuck at home for three to five days. And even then, if you HAD to get out, you could find someone to come plow you, or a ride on a snow machine or four wheeler. 

We got 38 inches one St. Patrick's Day though, that really gummed everything up for about a week, lol 

Like everyone else, I'm set for a few weeks if need be-and so are most of my neighbors.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Let's hope our countrymen are safe, prepped and non.

Demeter


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Pouncer said:


> I'm not discounting the damage that these storms can do, not at all, but we get hurricane winds every year, and monster snow falls....never makes a blip on anyone's radar down south, lol We have a very good electrical utility and even sustained winds in the 75-90 mph range seldom cause outages. The roads crews are awesome and everyone knows how many days it will take them to clear the roads in a big dump, so most people are fine stuck at home for three to five days. And even then, if you HAD to get out, you could find someone to come plow you, or a ride on a snow machine or four wheeler.
> 
> We got 38 inches one St. Patrick's Day though, that really gummed everything up for about a week, lol
> 
> Like everyone else, I'm set for a few weeks if need be-and so are most of my neighbors.


The difference is one county in NJ has nearly the population of your state. NJ has 21 counties or to put it differently there are 100 times as many folks under a hurricane watch as inhabit your entire state. 

So it's a little different.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> The difference is one county in NJ has nearly the population of your state. NJ has 21 counties or to put it differently there are 100 times as many folks under a hurricane watch as inhabit your entire state.
> 
> So it's a little different.


Excellent point.

A thing to remember about this storm is that it's still headed for an area that doesn't get a lot of hurricanes. People aren't familiar with what could happen. Rather like us east coasters and the earthquake earlier this week: it was a new experience. Luckily, that didn't do much in the way of damages, but Irene isn't being nice and heading out to sea.

Also, land prices in the metro areas are insane. I've seen closets bigger than what passes for an apartment in New York. Even if people wanted to prep, they have very little room to store anything. It's normal for these folks to go to the store several times a week, simply because they don't have storage space to go less often. Enough people know that those stores are refilled often. Most of the storage areas aren't in the metro area. They've moved to cheaper areas in the suburbs. At least some of the people understand that there may not be food shipments for a few days.

I'm in an area that gets a little bit of everything, and even here stores were sold out of water and generators early this week before it was certain Irene would impact us. It's good that these folks are at least getting some supplies ahead of the storm. Hopefully, some of them will remember this and keep some supplies on had to be prepared for future events.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I don't recall store shelves emptying out around here prior or during a storm of any kind. We don't have enough local population to support that happening. Rural Ky has the problem of many miles of above ground power lines that go through wooded areas. Trees blow and go and so does the electric. 

I get almost fanatical when ice or hail is predicted. Ky has a recent history of these storms knocking out major grids almost state wide. There aren't enough work crews to get service restored in any kind of beneficial time frame. We were without electric for 17 days with the last big ice storm. We survived ok but I was sure unhappy until the electric came back on.


----------



## missyann100 (Aug 16, 2011)

The sheep don't want to get off their hiny's do have to do anything! They don't want to think outside the box. Just got to Mick D's, and sit in front of the tv or computer. All they have to do is just go buy what they need at the moment.  They are the ones in a hurry to get home after work to sit on the couch! Then they are the first to shout help, or no one helped me! They are the ones that waited until the last minute to do something when its too late! The traffic is too bad to get out, and there isn't any gas. 

I have to add they are also the ones that want to live on top of each other in a high rise that never opens their windows, and don't know what its like to fend for themselves. Most probably don't even know how to cook an egg.:hysterical: 





stanb999 said:


> I've been reading up on the coming storm and watching TWC.
> 
> The weather channel had folks from Jersey saying the stores are out of generators and flash lights.
> 
> ...


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

We are (always) prepared. BUT, we didn't plan for his tractor trailer (flatbed) being diverted from hauling bagged cement along the eastern seaboard (his normal job) to pulling sand bags into NYC today, .....tonight, ....tomorrow, etc... until the NYS Thruway closes, during the height of the storm. Then he may or may not get home depending on his location. So I may be on my own, in a new house, and they're predicting 8 - 12 inches of rain for us, and winds up to 75 mph. We have TALL locust trees and I'm a little scared. Have to figure out the generator. Food, water, candles, lanterns - all set. No livestock. I'll be fine, I'm sure, but I WISH HE WERE GOING TO BE HERE!!!


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

good2beus said:


> We are (always) prepared. BUT, we didn't plan for his tractor trailer (flatbed) being diverted from hauling bagged cement along the eastern seaboard (his normal job) to pulling sand bags into NYC today, .....tonight, ....tomorrow, etc... until the NYS Thruway closes, during the height of the storm. Then he may or may not get home depending on his location. So I may be on my own, in a new house, and they're predicting 8 - 12 inches of rain for us, and winds up to 75 mph. We have TALL locust trees and I'm a little scared. Have to figure out the generator. Food, water, candles, lanterns - all set. No livestock. I'll be fine, I'm sure, but I WISH HE WERE GOING TO BE HERE!!!


Buddy of mine is a truck driver but he knows how to say NO :fussin:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> But now when a storm that might take out power, is talked of, some of those that laughed at me ask if I have my "headlight". 3 leds on a headband type of light. Great thing to have when you need some light and need to do something and there is no electricity.
> 
> Angie


Angie-
I ordered one of those online that night! Not only do I have it for an emergency, but it is a great light when I water and feed animals at night.
I think of you when I wear it....I look like a coal miner!


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sawmill Jim said:


> Buddy of mine is a truck driver but he knows how to say NO :fussin:


In this economy... It's more a blessing than a curse!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

shanzone2001 said:


> Angie-
> I ordered one of those online that night! Not only do I have it for an emergency, but it is a great light when I water and feed animals at night.
> I think of you when I wear it....I look like a coal miner!


They are VERY handy, especially when you need the use of both hands while doing things, like setting up a tent, hanging a bear bag, or whatever needs to be done.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

stanb999 said:


> In this economy... It's more a blessing than a curse!


Unless you are trapped and lose your rig or worse . Money to me isn't as important as being home with the family . I can be broke lots of times and have i can only be dead once :fussin:


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

The extra work will pay well, and he did call to see how I felt about it before he accepted the load(s). I just need to pull on my big girl pants and tough it out. I know he'd rather be home.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:
"Living here in Kansas though if you so much as mention the word snow, there is no bread,milk or eggs anywhere..."

It works that way here in Indiana. Someone said they couldn't figure out why the mention of snow caused everybody to crave French Toast?

We stay prepped for most things, say, up to a couple months without shopping would cause little or no inconvenience. I would miss the fresh milk, but we got powdered milk and some condensed milk to add to it for a better flavor. 

A few years ago when I was still running our farm repair shop, our county just north of Louisville, KY, got 32" of snow. Unheard of here. Nothing moved the first day but heavy equipment. The county hired anything that had a grader blade of any kind to plow snow. The second day, I got a call from a neighbor asking if my shop was open? Some guy with a 4WD needed his snowplow welded. Told him I was here, but hadn't gotten the driveway cleared--so, if he could get in to the shop, I'd fix it. "Oh, he can get in all right."

I expected a 3/4 ton truck, but what showed up was an articulated farm tractor (the bend-in-the-middle-to-steer kind), with a 4 foot high by 16 foot long grader blade! This thing had 8 tires taller than me, and filled the driveway. He just idled up to the shop, dropped the blade and backed out to the road, and the driveway was clear!

One huge farm tractor after another came by that day, with blade damage. Each one contributed to clearing our snow away. By the end of the day our place was all cleaned up, and I'd made good money too!

There was no state of emergency declared, nobody panicked and everyone got along just fine. It's different out here in the sticks...


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

hahaha I could find bread ANYWHERE after the big blizzard last winter  No shipments could come in.


----------



## machinist (Aug 3, 2010)

This is the tractor that showed up.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hNIPMsQKrpZiaDA&sqi=2&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAg&dur=230


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Rainy said:


> if you so much as mention the word snow, there is no bread,milk or eggs anywhere...


When we lived outside Atlanta and a storm was coming, everyone ran to the store to get bread, milk and eggs. I guess they had a sudden urge to make French Toast!! 

I went to WM this morning to get onions and vinegar for canning. Every other cart was loaded with bottled water, beer, and canned ravioli. We do know how to party up here! :rock:


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a good friend in Boston who has told me he doesn't even own a flashlight and won't touch canned food, only fresh. 

We have visited each other before and I remember the fresh food thing, but I never knew after all these years (10) of knowing him that he didn't keep flashlights or even a first aid kit!

I told him this year for the holidays no more collectables to add to his dusty collection, he is getting a BOB from me!


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

I live 300 miles north of New Orleans. The day after Katrina, I went to Walmart, Brookshires and Big Star. There were no vegetables, meat or diapers. About half of the canned goods were gone too.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

SquashNut said:


> Don't you guys have trouble with the batteries going to waste in all those flash lights? It seems like they sit around too long they go dead.
> I have a set of rechargebles. but even those need a wall out let to charge.


 Thanksgiving Day is my "change the batteries day". It's the day I chose to change the batteries in various flashlights and handy talkies (small ham radios).

It's frustrating to grab a flashlight and find the batteries dead.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

machinist said:


> This is the tractor that showed up.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...hNIPMsQKrpZiaDA&sqi=2&ved=0CDMQ9QEwAg&dur=230


lol that wouldn't even get into my street. it's little more than a cart trail that got paved, there are places where two cars can't pass each other one has to wait if there is a need for 2 to use the space.

dean


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i think i've been down that cart trail Dean. when it actually was a cart trail. ~Georgia


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

newfieannie said:


> i think i've been down that cart trail Dean. when it actually was a cart trail. ~Georgia


LOL me too, i remember when it was widened and paved. good quiet spot though.

dean


----------



## Eyes Wide Open (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't have it in my heart to judge folks too harshly about last minute prepping. 

But it's been shocking to me to hear (well, my DH is hearing them and telling me) all the snide comments about people buying bottled water and batteries. "Hello, it's just a little rain," they are saying openly. DH even heard that from a store EMPLOYEE putting the needle in a guy who had a few cans of food and a flashlight. (The rest of the comments were from fellow shoppers). DH has been shopping twice (2 different stores) in the last couple of days, and he's heard 4 different snide comments.

In my neck of the woods, the official prediction as of this morning is that we'll get a Cat 1 hurricane. Granted, on the lowest end of Cat 1, almost a tropical storm. Obviously it's just a prediction, and we may well have a tropical storm. Still, the difference is somewhat artificial - we've decided wind speeds of 74mph are a hurricane, and 73mph are not. 

In addition to the verbal comments, there are Internet comments on local newspaper stories. One said "Guys, a little rain is not going to make cows stop producing milk" (paraphrased). Ignoring the fact that refrigerated milk may not be the best choice to stock up on right now, um, duh, of course nobody thinks that. There is a very, very real possibility - nowhere near just a "what-if" pie-in-the-sky scenario - that our town will be flooded. Roads may be washed out. People might not be able to get to the store for a while. And that same problem might be that TRUCKS might not be able to get to the store for a while. Also, the store may be flooded, inventory destroyed, unsafe to go in and conduct business. I don't know if these snide people think that this is for sure not going to happen, of if they actually don't understand the issues involved. Maybe it didn't occur to them that even a tropical storm could flood our valley - which is FAR from a crazy idea, we're in a valley, we have a river, we've had a good bit of rain recently and perhaps can only soak up another 2-3 inches, and we're just plain a flood-prone area. So if a hurricane isn't a flood potential, what is?

It just seems to make some people angry that people might pick up a bit of water and canned food. Sure, you can make fun all you want too (for them to wait until they need to rather than prepare ahead of time) but they are taking non-panicking, reasonable precautions. What exactly do these people think is the risk or harm in a couple gallons of Poland Spring? What exactly is the problem with making sure there's fresh batteries for the flashlight? I hardly call that "panic." Sure, maybe they won't be used during this event (though certainly at some point, even during normal times). I'm fully aware that we might indeed get basically a downpour that does nothing more than maybe clog a drain on some random road, and we can all look back and say "that was nothing." But there's something about basic prep that makes so many people ANGRY, and I simply don't understand what. And yet buying truly wasteful things (bling, gas guzzling cars, all the latest gadgets, disposable everything, whatever) doesn't offend them a bit.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Eyes Wide Open said:


> I don't have it in my heart to judge folks too harshly about last minute prepping.
> 
> But it's been shocking to me to hear (well, my DH is hearing them and telling me) all the snide comments about people buying bottled water and batteries. "Hello, it's just a little rain," they are saying openly. DH even heard that from a store EMPLOYEE putting the needle in a guy who had a few cans of food and a flashlight. (The rest of the comments were from fellow shoppers). DH has been shopping twice (2 different stores) in the last couple of days, and he's heard 4 different snide comments.
> 
> ...


Worry not... There posteriors are tightening up as the tornado warnings go up...

It could still cause true devastation for hundreds of thousands.


----------



## demeter (Jul 15, 2010)

Eyes Wide Open, I'm hearing just the opposite. Around here, folks are practically jumping up and down, HOPING folks are left without, "Cause they're 'stooopid', that'll teach 'em." How can someone possibly wish this on someone else?

Demeter


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

demeter said:


> Eyes Wide Open, I'm hearing just the opposite. Around here, folks are practically jumping up and down, HOPING folks are left without, "Cause they're 'stooopid', that'll teach 'em." How can someone possibly wish this on someone else?
> 
> Demeter


Well, as long as no one actually dies, a little privation might be a good thing, teach them a valuable lesson.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

demeter said:


> Eyes Wide Open, I'm hearing just the opposite. Around here, folks are practically jumping up and down, HOPING folks are left without, "Cause they're 'stooopid', that'll teach 'em." How can someone possibly wish this on someone else?
> 
> Demeter


I don't know as I'd call them, or anyone stupid. Ignorant, yes, stupid no. If someone goes through a traumatic experience, and doesn't prepare for the next trauma, well yes, then that borders on stupidity, or an overzealous belief in the undying good of the Nanny State.

Whatever doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.

Alas, for some people, the learning curve will be too steep, and with major events like hurricanes, there's only two grades... Pass (live) or Fail (die).


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

good2beus said:


> The extra work will pay well, and he did call to see how I felt about it before he accepted the load(s). * I just need to pull on my big girl pants and tough it out. I know he'd rather be home*.


With an attitude like that I know you'll be strong enough to handle anything that comes your way :thumb: ......but also sending you some extra wishes for you to conquor all that comes, and for your dh to make it home safe.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

texican said:


> Alas, for some people, the learning curve will be too steep, and with major events like hurricanes, there's only two grades... Pass (live) or Fail (die).


Some people will do everything right and still die. Some will do everything wrong and live.

Ya just never know. Of course the smart money is on folks who do everything right,.


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you, Sanza - he's on his way home NOW!!! He's exhausted, but he feels good that he did all that was asked of him to help out the situation in NYC. We have some rain and wind already here, but he should be here inside the hour!!!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

good2beus - what are they predicting for your area? We are near Lake George and they're predicting 8 - 10 inches for us with 35 - 45 mph winds. Hasn't started raining here yet.


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

"like" @good2beus.


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

NickieL said:


> I can't really say nothing...the big blizzard last winter...We ran out of TP...........It's easy to stay prepped if you have the money to do so. Not so easy if you are barely scraping by as it is.


Well if it only wasn't a blizzard you could've use backpacker's TP, LOL...


----------

